# M3 & G6 DS Real Firmware V4.0



## ahtin (Oct 17, 2008)

The Real Time Save features of M3R:
====================================
1) Support maximum of 3 save files for each game.
2) Fast loading time & saving time. (save time=8sec/load time=5sec, The fastest performance in the market.)
3) Approximately, 95% of nds games are able to use RTS function so far.
4) Integrated RTS menu support showing time, loading & saving status, monitoring capacity of SD etc... 
5) Support more than 1 set of hot-keys for activating RTS menu to prevent key-conflict situation occurs. (L+R+sel or L+R+Y)

To enable RTS feature:
=====================
Just make sure the "RT Save(L+R+SL)" or "RT Save(L+R+Y)" option at "RTS/soft reset" pull-down menu of the game configuration menu has been selected. (There is only 1 save file for a game by default. If users want to have more than one save file for the game, please press "select" when highlighting the game at the game list menu and Select the "create is1" or "create is2" option. In addition, if the capacity of the TF card is not enough for creating file, users may also delete selected files in the "My Card" menu.)


Basic operation:
================ 
Just press "L+R+SL" or "L+R+Y" to activate RTS menu during game play.

Operation keys:
---------------
[up/down] = select
[A] = confirm
* = Exit and return to game

Function of the items:
----------------------
SAVE (save the game status from memory to default save file .is0)
LOAD (load the game status from default save file .is0 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP1 (save the game status from memory to save file .is1)
LOAD BACKUP1 (load the game status from save file .is1 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP2 (save the game status from memory to save file .is2)
SAVE BACKUP2 (load the game status from save file .is2 to memory)

MAIN MENU (Go back to the M3R main menu = soft reset) 

Useful information:
Due to the restrictions of the system of nds, it's not easy to make it perfect. However, the load/save function is stable and we tested over 3000 of games, about 95% of games are able to use RTS function and all the status of those games can be restored and let me continue to play the game without so many problems so the overall performance of the RTS function is satisfied. To help users to use the RTC function smoothly, users may need to note the followings:

1. Please do not activate the RTS menu at the beginning of game boot up such as logo graphic is loading or showing. It's because the initial process of the game is usually still progress.
2. Please do not activate the RTS menu during which the data is being loaded or saved.
3. The graphic of a few games may not be able to restore perfectly upon loading back the save file data into memory; we suggest users may re-try to restore the game (load) at another moment. Usually, if users save the game at gameplay, please try loading back during gameplay and not from the main menu. Another example, if users save the game at the 3D state, we suggest loading the data back at the 3D state too. 
4. The sound of a few games may temporary break upon loading back the save file data, we suggest closing the cover of the NDS for a second then re-opening it again. Usually, it will be able to recover without any problem in most cases.

Discussions

Download*


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 17, 2008)

YAYs!


----------



## linFox (Oct 17, 2008)

As for a full changelog:

- Real-Time Save (M3 only I think, no luck for G6)
- Ability to delete files
- Chinese game name display error fixed?
- 18 Soft-reset fixes
- 1 game not working fixed
- 1 game that can't save fixed
- Chinese name DB update to 2787



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Improvement projects:
> 1. NDS to increase the game's archive features real-time option (only M3DS Real achievable, G6DS Real there is no such option);
> 2. Delete files to increase functionality and can be used to remove excess real-time archive files and other documents of the game;
> 3. To amend the part of the game automatically display the name of Chinese translation error;
> ...



I got it mirrored too.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 17, 2008)

Oh wow. that's good!
now they cyclo and supercard have competitionn


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> Oh wow. that's good!
> now they cyclo and supercard have competitionn


Don't forget the EZ-Flash V, it has RTS since the last 2 betas


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 17, 2008)

How can I add this to the triple loader that I'm using?  Move and replace?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 17, 2008)

Nottulys said:
			
		

> How can I add this to the triple loader that I'm using?  Move and replace?


Why not download the complete package over here?
http://www.gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=90978


----------



## strata8 (Oct 17, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!

Now we just need to wait for them to implement it into Sakura, and then the M3 Real will OWN!


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 19, 2008)

Who wants to put money on that this won't actually work on the G6DS Real!!


----------



## saxamo (Oct 19, 2008)

Anyone see the powerpoint presentations in the M3 system folder? Can I get a big WTF?!


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Anyone see the powerpoint presentations in the M3 system folder? Can I get a big WTF?!


I see no ppt files in there

your computer is associating some file ext with powerpoint for some reason


----------



## updowners (Oct 19, 2008)

FINALLY!!!

Real time saves  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




gonna update my firmware now


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Doesn't seem to be working on the G6DS Real


----------



## LagunaCid (Oct 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> 2) Fast loading time & saving time. (save time=8sec/load time=5sec, The fastest performance in the market.)


On my cyclo is like 2s save/load


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2008)

some people are reporting different times
I havnt had a chance to test it yet


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 19, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Doesn't seem to be working on the G6DS Real



Can anyone else confirm this?


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 19, 2008)

for me using yoshi's island ds
save 3-4 sec
load 3 sec


----------



## multiboy2k (Oct 19, 2008)

YES!

Real time saving is a GODSEND for Disgaea's Item World levels.  
Thank you!


----------



## Lenneth (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah !

So useful in rpg games !
I'm loving it


----------



## Social0 (Oct 19, 2008)

now i can finally play Tingle again


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 19, 2008)

well maybe for cyclo 2sec load or save is for SDHC but this is internal...
I guess G6 aint working since i think the person mentioning so has quoted the change log but i think it needs confirmation but still amazing work M3!! and now we know this team is not dead to just create fixes but also improvements
FABUULOUSS!!


----------



## DragonStefan (Oct 19, 2008)

i was able to real time safe alrdy on my old M3.

With pokemon i could save whenever i want wherever in the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What is new about this, or am i missing something ?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2008)

DragonStefan said:
			
		

> i was able to real time safe alrdy on my old M3.
> 
> With pokemon i could save whenever i want wherever in the game
> 
> ...


This is for DS roms. The old M3 had RTS for GBA roms.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 19, 2008)

DragonStefan said:
			
		

> i was able to real time safe alrdy on my old M3.
> 
> With pokemon i could save whenever i want wherever in the game
> 
> ...


This is real time save for NDS games (any NDS game), because some games have savepoints, and to save, you have to reach them..this allows you to save anywhere anytime.
Example, in Pokemons, you can't save during the battle, well, RTS allows you to save even than!!


----------



## DragonStefan (Oct 19, 2008)

O.k. Great feature. NDS-RTS.....

....See i have to read better before posting. 

Maybe i actualy have to buy a the M3real then  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha


----------



## Joey90 (Oct 19, 2008)

ahtin said:
			
		

> we tested over 3000 of games


Unlikely, as there are only 2800 games out. (unless it works with 200 homebrew programs)

Still, it's a pretty good improvement for M3 owners


----------



## aaaadddd (Oct 19, 2008)

DespizingU said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yer doesnt work on mine either. It RTS option but in the pull down menu the options arent there, only 2 options for reset.


----------



## Thorisoka (Oct 19, 2008)

Yay for Disgaea DS outside home !


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

Hope they put RTS on sakura snice sakura is aready the best


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 19, 2008)

Confirming... G6DS Real does not have RTS...

When tapping on RTS/Reset feature, only gives Reset options...

I thought that's how it worked, so I attempted with TetrisDS... went into game... go to level 4, did a soft reset, waited 30 seconds... reloaded game, nothing... back to title screen.

G6DS Real does NOT have RTS yet.
M3 does.


----------



## Heatguyred (Oct 19, 2008)

well thats a shitload of fuck, for once i thought my g6 was gonna have a new function


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 19, 2008)

Heatguyred said:
			
		

> well thats a shitload of fuck, for once i thought my g6 was gonna have a new function




Me too !
I instantly thought: Yeah now I can go back and finish Tingle as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!(Save before a money deal would rock! ) but deep inside I knew that it wouldn't work with my G6real.
Why the hell do they do this to us ? Wasn't the G6real supposed to be a very good cart ? And furthermore shouldn't it be easier to develop for it, since it has an internal nand memory and every cart is exactly the same whereas with the M3 you have the chance that would behave differently with different brands of microSD cards  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ???
I don't get it


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 19, 2008)

What the hell are you guys thinking??

Check "official" support site!  GBA-NDS.com... the contest (which I entered) that closes Jan 1, 2008 is still the top news!!

They could care less about us G6DS Real users now... they have the M3 with Sakura now... fuck the loyal people who supported them!


----------



## adjcn (Oct 19, 2008)

Good notice update now my M3.

OBS: my first post in 1 years


----------



## Earthbound2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Please say this works for the GBA Expansion as well  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is _*exactly*_ what I need for Mother 3..
But the problem is I don't think my L+R Buttons work (I tried using them for cheats and stuff, but it didn't seem to work..)
Is there anyway to change the button combo?


----------



## Diffusion (Oct 19, 2008)

GBA RTS has problems with Mother 3.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ugh that's so typical. "Great for RPGs"
Except Mother 3.. gah..


----------



## saxamo (Oct 19, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try opening RealTime.db  and RealTime.rst with a powerpoint program or a PDF viewer. Here, I'll post a screenshot:





One is about Windows CE and one is about Linux. Definitely about coding. There is code within and graphs and venn diagrams. It's all in Chinese/Japanese Very peculiar...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2008)

Strange, you're right. My Ubuntu installation does the exact same thing. Btw, these aren't Powerpoint presentations but the hand-outs of Powerpoint presentations. I guess it's PDF or something.


----------



## Earthbound2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ugh i downloaded it.. but.. My L+R Button doesn't work.. I don't know why, they just don't.. so I can't test it out..

Can anyone test this out for the GBA Expansion (Mother 3)? I need to know what i'm missing out on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh also, if it's possible.. if someone's ever decides to make a revised version of RTS for m3 DS Real, could it be for Sakura or at least configure which buttons you'd like to be the combo for RTS? Thanks, as much as I doubt it's going to happen..

Until then, I guess i'll have to leave my DS on with Mother 3 and the charger always plugged in until I can save the game..


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

Hmm I'm going to try mother 3 snice you people make it sound so good. I'll try the RTS but I don't know how to use it snice i don't use rts save.


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

Nvm found where the patch is I'm so blind.


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 19, 2008)

Any word on when a working RTS update for G6DS real will be released?


----------



## Midna (Oct 19, 2008)

Sadly, no matter how hard they try, this will never even rival the CycloDS.


----------



## Diffusion (Oct 19, 2008)

Earthbound2 said:
			
		

> Can anyone test this out for the GBA Expansion (Mother 3)? I need to know what i'm missing out on



I have an M3 Real and M3 GBA Expansion Pack. I think the translation patch screws up GBA RTS on it. 

The game makes a buzzing sound and the game slows down.


----------



## Dark (Oct 19, 2008)

how do i do a regular save on mother 3 before i try the rts?


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 19, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> Any word on when a working RTS update for G6DS real will be released?



NEVER!!!!

But in all seriousness... NEVER!!!

The whole M3 team has forgotten about us loyal G6 users... I have 2, and can't use RTS on either... if I could sell them and get an M3, i would, but no one wants these things now because of the horrible updates... I'm still using 3.2 with .0 saves, and I'm happy... I don't need softresets, cheats are updated here on the site, with the cheat database thing, and all my games work... Only game that won't work without the update is the new Band Bros. that use's the 8Mbyte save file... but I don't know Japanese, so I'm happy with my US games!


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, and both betas are complete and utter jokes.


----------



## JMX322 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey all, I'm having some issue with this new firmware. When I copy the folder over, it freezes on boot (it just says Loading... at the bottom and stops). But my previous SYSTEM folder boots fine. Any advice?


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 19, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But the 3.9 update works flawlessly on the G6real, there is no arm in using that.Surely there's not much worth updating for you, but still you might have little problems with some games which were fixed with recent releases.
It's just a matter of time before they realize that the release it's broken on the G6 and will fix it.
Maybe we should all united firm a petition or busting their balls until they fix it on a forum that they actually read, maybe the M3 forum ?


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 19, 2008)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? So RTS doesn't work properly? That seems a bit shitty...

Btw, why are all of the G6 users moaning? Their cart is still supported, it's just that it doesn't get all of the features the M3 Real gets. The G6 Real is much older, it's got some great updates (for example, when the M3 Real launched it added  clean GBA rom support, a first for a Slot-1 card) and every game works on it. When comparing it to, say, the R4, that's great support! Even great carts like the AceKard R.P.G. don't really get new features, but all games work on it. People are happy with the AceKard R.P.G., why aren't people happy with the G6 Real? If you want RTS, buy another damn cart


----------



## Tormendo (Oct 19, 2008)

Chaneglog and hoe does RTZS Work:


Spoiler



The Real Time Save features of M3R:
====================================
1) Support maximum of 3 save files for each game.
2) Fast loading time & saving time. (save time=8sec/load time=5sec, The fastest performance in the market.)
3) Approximately, 95% of nds games are able to use RTS function so far.
4) Integrated RTS menu support showing time, loading & saving status, monitoring capacity of SD etc...
5) Support more than 1 set of hot-keys for activating RTS menu to prevent key-conflict situation occurs. (L+R+sel or L+R+Y)

To enable RTS feature:
=====================
Just make sure the "RT Save(L+R+SL)" or "RT Save(L+R+Y)" option at "RTS/soft reset" pull-down menu of the game configuration menu has been selected. (There is only 1 save file for a game by default. If users want to have more than one save file for the game, please press  "select" when highlighting the game at the game list menu and Select the "create is1" or "create is2" option. In addition, if the capacity of the TF card is not enough for creating file, users may also delete selected files in the "My Card" menu.)


Basic operation:
================    
Just press "L+R+SL" or "L+R+Y" to activate RTS menu during game play.


Operation keys:
---------------
[up/down] = select
[A] = confirm
* = Exit and return to game

Function of the items:
----------------------
SAVE (save the game status from memory to default save file .is0)
LOAD (load the game status from default save file .is0 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP1 (save the game status from memory to save file .is1)
LOAD BACKUP1 (load the game status from save file .is1 to memory)

SAVE BACKUP2 (save the game status from memory to save file .is2)
SAVE BACKUP2 (load the game status from save file .is2 to memory)

MAIN MENU (Go back to the M3R main menu = soft reset)  

Useful information:
Due to the restrictions of the system of nds, it's not easy to make it perfect. However, the load/save function is stable and we tested over 3000 of games, about 95% of games are able to use RTS function and all the status of those games can be restored and let me continue to play the game without so many problems so the overall performance of the RTS function is satisfied.  To help users to use the RTC function smoothly, users may need to note the followings:

1. Please do not activate the RTS menu at the beginning of game boot up such as logo graphic is loading or showing. It's because the initial process of the game is usually still progress.
2. Please do not activate the RTS menu during which the data is being loaded or saved.
3. The graphic of a few games may not be able to restore perfectly upon loading back the save file data into memory; we suggest users may re-try to restore the game (load) at another moment. Usually, if users save the game at gameplay, please try loading back during gameplay and not from the other game menu. Another example, if users save the game at the 3D state, we suggest loading the data back at the 3D state too.       
*


----------



## DespizingU (Oct 19, 2008)

^ I somehow doubt that the RTS feature is just "broken" for the G6. If they would had even bothered to try this update on a G6 then they would had seen it wasn't working, and fixed it before the release. 

Such bullshit. This shouldn't be advertised to work for the G6 Real. The M3/G6 team used to be my favorite devs. I will never buy another G6 product.


----------



## saulin (Oct 19, 2008)

Yep G6 Real users got fu**ed in a$$ once again. They really didn't even try to add RTS to the G6 Real. Funny thing is that both carts share the same firmware.


----------



## Flameburst (Oct 19, 2008)

If they share the same firmware, won't it be compatible?


----------



## saulin (Oct 19, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> If they share the same firmware, won't it be compatible?



I don't see why it shouldn't work. They just didn't bother trying to make it work IMO. Of course they will say that is probably the same reason why Sakura doesn't work on the G6 Real.


----------



## Fakie! (Oct 19, 2008)

I've always thought of M3 as a great team, ever since the slot-2 days.


----------



## Arm73 (Oct 19, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not about buying an extra cart, I'm not a cheap bastard and I have 4 or 5 carts anyway.
The thing that bothers me ( and lots of other people apparently ) is that the M3 and G6 SHARE the same firmware, and their updates are managed by the SAME team, and both carts are technically nearly identical ....AND they keep on advertising their updates as for *M3/G6real...... *That's what pisses me off !
They need so little to make it work on the G6, but the fact that they don't give it enough importance is just a disgrace.
Of course if I had an R4( which I do by the way ) and they would release an update for the CycloDS I wouldn't get mad because there are two different companies behind them, but for the M3 and G6 it's another story.


----------



## Tanas (Oct 19, 2008)

The fact that the G6 supports Wii Connectivity and the M3 doesnt already shows that both carts have different capabilities.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 19, 2008)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Joe88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


upload them


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 20, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In all honesty its been a real solid cart.  Sure something have been delivered late, but at least they show some effort.  I'd expect an update for the G6DS in a few weeks.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 20, 2008)

lul most of this thread is about GBA RTS and mother 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








			
				Tanas said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take your cyclods trolling elsewhere


----------



## sjones900 (Oct 20, 2008)

Gah, Wii to DS connectivity is still broken.... WHY


----------



## zidane_genome (Oct 20, 2008)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> In all honesty its been a real solid cart.  Sure something have been delivered late, but at least they show some effort.  I'd expect an update for the G6DS in a few weeks.



If I'm remembering correctly, it took 4 months and 4 firmware updates for the G6DS to support .sav saves... we were still using .0 for the longest time...

I don't see G6DS users getting RTS till 4.5 or 4.6... sadly


----------



## saxamo (Oct 20, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> saxamo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here. I added pdf to the end of the file so windoze and other OS's can open them. I also created a topic about this on the m3 section of the board.


----------



## taggart6 (Oct 20, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> taggart6 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have no doubt that thw wait will probably be long, but my point is that we will eventually get it.


----------



## Examo (Oct 20, 2008)

The PDF files seem to be from 华清远见 (http://www.farsight.com.cn/) teaching about developing system drivers for Linux and WinCE.


----------



## Deleted_11405 (Oct 22, 2008)

nice to read the news about new options/features for the card. also when changing the menu skin desktop.file with the picture you want to use. when booting up with a piece of memory you can now recognise which card is inserted. it saves a lot of little times if you have to watch the root of the card and find out if you use the mentioned card you liked. but now adding your favourite desktoppicture you can quicker find out you inserted the card you wanted to use. (sorry for the double writtings how hard it still can be to translate whats on your mind to another language.. you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 noproblem) i hope the air traffic chaos works now on the m3dsreal (or still need to patch it ^^)


----------



## joelxxl (Oct 31, 2008)

Why would u put M3 Sakaru in??
It sucks 
And M3 Real already owns...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 31, 2008)

joelxxl said:
			
		

> Why would u put M3 Sakaru in??
> It sucks
> And M3 Real already owns...


Because M3Sakura is one of the prettiest and most complete menus around.


----------

